# Has anybody else ever experienced this?



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi there guys, I dont know if this is in the right forum but it was under health so I guess this is right. So here's the experience, its to do with awarenss and I have it all the time, especially when I'm tired it seems to be at its worst.
Do you ever get the feeling/s that you are here but your not completely awake in a sense? The fact that you dont seem to notice detail or some things dont seem real unless you make a point of noticing it or unless something clicks, like a particular smell? 

This is really hard to explain. Its sort of like I'm not 'paying attention 'to the things around me, almost like I'm taking them for granted. 
I have noticed however when I lie in bed sometimes I can feel really awake, sort of like when you havent got this constant fuzz sort of feeling in the back of your head. Or when your really relaxing and you begin to notice things. 
Sometimes it happens when maybe I'm walking home and suddenly I see the road in an entire new way, then I marvel at it and it goes within a minute and turns back to normal!

Say your at a party and its in full swing and your having a really good time then suddenly something clicks and you look around you and think 'in a couple hours i'm going to be in bed thinking about this and its all going to be over'. 

Is there a way of heighting your senses to everything around you? Or becoming more aware of things around you? Do you think taking time to stop or mediating can help this? Im just getting fustrated with it now and I'm not sure what to do?
Any Advice?
Regards


----------



## AnimEdge (Oct 8, 2004)

I saw a comertial about some sleeping pill that talks about that  stay up late and watch tv you might see it


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 11, 2004)

Didnt c it! or havnt seen it! Anybody else go any clue at all what this might be?


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it almost as if you zone out a bit?  Or catch your mind off if "la la" land?  then all of a sudden you snap out of it? But yet never unaware of what's going on at that moment around you?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 11, 2004)

It sounds like the mind going in two tracks at the same time.  One being functional and one more sub-conscious triggered by something, a catalyst for deeper thought.  I don't meditate but it probably brings out more of this kind of thought.  TW


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 11, 2004)

Let me supplement my post saying that I am a Type A person and obsessive compulsive.  I struggle with my mind always going 100 m.p.h.  I get sleep but not rest.  Perhaps that has something to do with it.  My mind is too active and it just takes off?  don't know.  That is why I enjoy MA.  It keeps my mind active and focused on something.  A major stress relief.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 12, 2004)

So any ideas what I should do?


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't know but it happens to me on occasion


kelly


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 12, 2004)

See a doctor, just to be sure you aren't experiencing something physical.  I knew a man who complained of the same thing.  I won't scare you, but you could just save your life.


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 13, 2004)

Overactive imagination?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 14, 2004)

Ronald R. Harbers said:
			
		

> See a doctor, just to be sure you aren't experiencing something physical. I knew a man who complained of the same thing. I won't scare you, but you could just save your life.


Well, it hasnt driven me to the point of suicide.......yet lol! But even though its long term I'm going to wait a bit more then see my doctor, I've just seen her and I dont want to go back again with something completely different.

Or as the other guy said, It could be over active imagination!


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 17, 2004)

From what you have described, I believe that I am suffering from the exact or similar thing that you are, you have described it almost exactly the way I feel it.

I am so glad that you asked this question, because I never dared to ask it for I thought that anyone that I asked would just think that it was just silly or that Im crazy.
It's nice to know that someone else shares my problem.
It's almost like you are brain-dead, or like you are awake but you are alert to nothing around you or what people are saying to you, because you have some sort of "fog" in your mind that keeps you from being "you", and that gets very frustrating.
Im sorry to dissapoint you for I have found no cure to our problem (I am in the same possition that you are in) it is very hard to put your thumb on exaclty what it is, and what causes it.
But I do have some advice from my own experiance with this, that can help minamize this problem. 
Drink plenty of water it helps the brain funtion more eficiantly(a watery substance is used as a conductor in the brain to send electrical signals across the microscopic"gaps" that are in between each Synapse), eat healthy, get plenty of exercise, dont over or under sleep, dont take naps in the middle of the day, keep your mind stimulated dont let it get lazy, also one thing to try when you feel an episode coming on (only if there is no other people around to hear you or you simply dont care if they do) is to Kiaap or scream really load with a lot of energy. 
This seems to snap me out of it sometimes.
Try to convince yourself that what you are seeing and hearing are "real" and the place that you are at is "RIGHT HERE" and "RIGHT NOW" not off in space, even if you have to frequenlty remind yourself of that.
Anyways, I hope what I told you can help you , also is there anything that you can share with me that can help me? And tell me what your doc says about it, I would like to know.
But please give me some feadback on this because I need help with this just as you do.

- Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 17, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Do you ever get the feeling/s that you are here but your not completely awake in a sense? The fact that you dont seem to notice detail or some things dont seem real unless you make a point of noticing it or unless something clicks, like a particular smell?
> 
> Its sort of like I'm not 'paying attention 'to the things around me, almost like I'm taking them for granted.
> I have noticed however when I lie in bed sometimes I can feel really awake, sort of like when you havent got this constant fuzz sort of feeling in the back of your head. Or when your really relaxing and you begin to notice things.
> ...


Man, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 17, 2004)

hey Hwoarang_tkd26, big thanks for the reply, I'm really glad to know that somebody else feels the same way because I was beginning to think I was the only one, seeing that nobody else seemed to understand what I was on about seeing its especially hard to explain it. Ive written to this helpline and I'll write their reply here, also I'm going to be talking to my R.S teacher who was once a really good counsuler and knows almost everything under the sun. Here is the reply:

Dear Nick,
Thank you for contacting Connexions Direct about your worries.

Firstly, its important that I explain to you that I am not trained as a doctor or psychologist so I am not sure why you never feel as if you are here.

I would say from my own personal experience that when I was 16, I often used to think very deeply and feel somewhat distanced from the everyday goings on. If you are a very sensitive individual then this can be a normal part of growing up. The problem arises when you begin to feel that this is affecting you in a negative sense, Nick, although please remember that I am no expert on such subjects but I will try to help you in the best way that I can.

It does sound as if you have been trying all sorts of ways to make this frustration go away. It could be that this is a normal way to feel as you mature into an adult but you may also be looking at life too deeply. As we are all unique and experience life in extremely diverse ways, I cannot say whether what you are going through is right or wrong, if that makes any sense.

What I would say to you, Nick, is that you make an appointment to speak to your doctor. Tell him or her exactly what you have told me and maybe they will have a clearer idea as to why you feel this way.

If you would like to talk to me either through web-chat or over the phone then please do get in touch and either myself or another adviser will be happy to talk with you and listen to your feelings. Our helpline telephone number is: 080 800 13219. We are open from 8am  2am every day. 

You also mentioned relaxation and meditation. Again, I am no expert but I know from my own experience that relaxation techniques and meditation are great ways to chill out. Have you ever tried yoga or pilates? These forms of exercise include some deep relaxation at the end of the stretching sessions and it is known that the mind can relax. Why not enquire about local classes?

I hope I have helped you in some way, Nick. Visit your GP first and let us know how you get on. The important thing to remember is that you dont have to feel bugged by these emotions. There are people out there who will be able to support you and help you to understand what these feelings are all about.


Thats the reply as you probably noticed lol! I'll reply again when I talk to that R.S teacher.
Regards, big thanks for the reply Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## Marginal (Oct 21, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Well, it hasnt driven me to the point of suicide.......yet lol! But even though its long term I'm going to wait a bit more then see my doctor, I've just seen her and I dont want to go back again with something completely different.



Depends. Dunno if it counts as "bothering" her if it should say, turn out that you have a heart condition, or something along those potentially serious physical lines.

That aside, it doesn't sound terribly abnormal on its face. If you're tired, you do lose some access to your cognitive abilities. Staying awake for 24 hours+ leaves you about as bright as someone who's been hitting the sauce. (Examples of that are computer programmers forgetting that they left their baby on top of their car before they drive home from the store and so on.) Stress can also cause your processing to slow down. (Not to mention boredom being the enemy of alertness. Just 'cause you're at a party doesn't always mean you're actually doing anything remotely stimulating.)

Along those lines, you can end up getting excited about something when you're trying to wind down, and it'll stick in your head. I've ended up hyperawake while I was trying to fall asleep at a decent hour so I'd be sharp for a test I didn't really want to take, thinking over a screwy situation at work, or I'll sometimes start thinking about TKD class and I'll get occupied with reviewing stuff, planning and sorting what I've learned, how to apply it etc, that I can't wind down until I actively concentrate on something else entirely. With me, it usually involves getting up and doing push-ups, situps, or writing out a list of grievences (that's usually what happens when I have a work issue at least) Gets whatever's running through my head out of my system.


----------



## Mace (Oct 21, 2004)

For what its worth, try looking into a book called "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle.
Sean


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 21, 2004)

Cheers!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 13, 2004)

What's your carb intake like?? Carborhydrates regulate your nervous system and restore brain function and are particularly responsible for concentration. Protein ( likely due in part to the potassium you find in most , being responsible for making your heart pump ) also does the same, and by the way side, a documentary I saw in china on studies around protein consumption proved it raised high protein consumers intellegence quotient.

I would absolutely not recommend drugs, but nxt time it happens, grab a piece of toast and a glass of milk. May be all it is.

Also check your sleep quality. Do you have a radio or television set on while you sleep??? Studies on meditation / sleep and the responses during these in accordance with particular sounds and volume effect the frequency we reach during both. It's at particular frquency when certain things like healinng and tissue / nerve restoration takes place, so have a look at that aswell. There is a web site and if I remember it I'll get back to you. In fact I'm sure I've posted it on another forum so when I get a chance, I'll do a search and you can read it yourself.

cheers

Blooming Lotus

What a shocking piece of advice for a health forum!!!!


----------

